
Why Is Facebook Helping Fund CPAC? - kafkaesq
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/02/21/why-is-facebook-helping-fund-cpac.html
======
tn13
There is nothing controversial about CPAC. If they are not going to fund the
largest party with maximum electoral who should they support ?

